# Fall Garden



## Roll_Bones

My spring garden is close to ending and was very successful.

I am considering a fall garden. I never had a fall garden and had a couple questions.

1)  What type of veggies would work best?
2)  When should I plant them.
3)  Since its a fall garden, it seems it will go into winter.  Is this correct.
4)  Is it to late to use seeds?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## taxlady

I have never had the opportunity to have a fall garden. Do you like snow peas? I know they like cooler weather.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kale, lettuces, radishes, a second planting of green beans if you start them now, any leftover seeds you have might be worth a shot.  When is your usual first frost date?  Kale can handle some frost.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, RB. We're getting our fall garden going right now. We removed our cucumbers last week and planted green bean seeds. There will be more fall stuff going in the ground soon. Here is a guide for South Carolina and answers to your questions: What Vegetables Grow in Fall & Winter in South Carolina? | Garden Guides

1) Cool-season veggies include beans, peas, lettuces, and leafy greens like collards and kale, and onions and garlic.

2) You can start now, but you will need to keep an eye on them and make sure they get enough water.

3) Some will winter over, like leafy greens and lettuces. You can pick from the plants and they will start new leaves, so you can keep harvesting from them all season. Onions and garlic can be harvested next spring.

4) Not at all. First, find out the average first frost date for your area: South Carolina Interactive First Frost Map Then look at the seed packets and find out how long it will be before you can harvest the veggies. For example, suppose a packet of bean seeds says it's 60 days to harvest and in Columbia, SC, the first frost date is Nov. 21. The latest you can plant the seeds and have a harvest before the first expected frost is about Sept. 21. So you can plant anytime from now through Sept. 21. Just remember to keep seedlings watered.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, RB. We're getting our fall garden going right now. We removed our cucumbers last week and planted green bean seeds. There will be more fall stuff going in the ground soon. Here is a guide for South Carolina and answers to your questions: What Vegetables Grow in Fall & Winter in South Carolina? | Garden Guides
> 
> 1) Cool-season veggies include beans, peas, lettuces, and leafy greens like collards and kale, and onions and garlic.
> 
> 2) You can start now, but you will need to keep an eye on them and make sure they get enough water.
> 
> 3) Some will winter over, like leafy greens and lettuces. You can pick from the plants and they will start new leaves, so you can keep harvesting from them all season. Onions and garlic can be harvested next spring.
> 
> 4) Not at all. First, find out the average first frost date for your area: South Carolina Interactive First Frost Map Then look at the seed packets and find out how long it will be before you can harvest the veggies. For example, suppose a packet of bean seeds says it's 60 days to harvest and in Columbia, SC, the first frost date is Nov. 21. The latest you can plant the seeds and have a harvest before the first expected frost is about Sept. 21. So you can plant anytime from now through Sept. 21. Just remember to keep seedlings watered.
> 
> Hope this helps.



It helps me very much.  Thank you.
I will check the links you provided.  I am in zone 7b.


----------



## buckytom

i started my summer garden pretty late so i'm just harvesting peppers and tomatoes now.

i left enough room between the rows, however, for a fall garden. sugar snap peas, snow peas, arugula, romaine, mesculun mix, and radishes will hopefully fit between the summer rows.

the leafy greens are done from seed. i over plant the heck out of the greens so that as they sprout and grow, my first few pickings to thin out the rows are what foo-foo joints call micro-greens.
the next few pickings to continue thinning are baby greens. 
the rest are just what they are, lol.


----------



## philkel

I am just starting my spring garden here down under. Nothing nicer or better for you than growing your own organic vegetables and fruit.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> i the leafy greens are done from seed. i over plant the heck out of the greens so that as they sprout and grow, my first few pickings to thin out the rows are what foo-foo joints call micro-greens.
> the next few pickings to continue thinning are baby greens.
> the rest are just what they are, lol.



Hee hee! It's all about the marketing


----------

